# Ever heard of Dunn Edwards Paint?



## rocco

I grew up in NYC and painted in Manhattan and Long Island. My family has a painting company and we have always used Benjamin Moore. I relocated to California and many painters here insist on Dunn Edwards as the best paint. Many homeowners question my expertise and ability on painting when I say I prefer Benjamin Moore. I have never even heard of Dunn Edwards while I was working in the eastern U.S. That fact i realize proves nothing but I am curious as to why Dunn Edwards is so Popular here while Benjamin Moore seems hard to find. So tell me what you think about these two paints. Thank you.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I personally spec Ben Moore on my jobs.
Heard of Dunn Edwards, but never used it.


----------



## slickshift

rocco said:


> I grew up in NYC and painted in Manhattan and Long Island.


Did you ever use Long Island's Paragon Paints?
Man I used to use that all the time
Def. my fave until they went belly up

Anyway...don't know Dunn
But used to use Ben Moore even back in the Paragon days
I haved used primarily Ben Moore for years now


----------



## jmgallagher

Dunn Edwards only markets to a handful of states out west...(why? I dont know... maybe there products are only formulated for dry, warmer weather???) you happen to move to one of those states...

I suggest learning as much as you can about their products... Read labels etc.

Thats all you really can do....


Joe


----------



## Glasshousebltr

jmgallagher said:


> Dunn Edwards only markets to a handful of states out west...(why? I dont know..




Maybe because the only job they've done....was Edwards.:jester:

Bob


----------



## zephyr980

*California Company*

Dunn Edwards in biggest paint supplier with most stores in California. Used to be considered best until they started to make their paint with lesser quality.

I still buy DE because of the convenience.


----------



## skyhook

Highest price in town.


----------



## Jethroe

*Dunn Edwards Paint*

Dunn Edwards was actually created by two gay guys Dunn and Edwards.Started in san Fransisco by them in the mid 80's
They have been pushing there products out there because no-one else really wants or cares about the paint on a nation wide scale. You can find out more about them on www.gayheroes.com/main.htm
:biggrin:


----------



## Wolverine-Eric

ummm... too much information for me there...

I don't know about the 'gay' plug... (no pun intended) but I do know that Dunn Edwards makes pretty good paint. Most of our California customers use them... I always here good things about service too... but... in California... Why not use California Paints?


----------



## send_it_all

If you still feel the need to use Benjamin Moore, you can get it at Ganahl Lumber...at least here in the Orange/L.A. county area


----------



## JamesNLA

DE IMo used to be considered the very best you could get. Past 5 or so years, the quality has gone down, and the price has skyrocketed.

I won't use it anymore, unless specifically requested. I did however use BM for the first time a few months back, I was impressed with it.
Most of the high end painters around here use Pittsburg paint, Manor Hall line. That stuff is fantastic. DE can blow each other at 50/Gal for their version of Egg Shell


----------



## pstorey

http://www.dunnedwards.com/retail/content.asp?category=21

There are some pretty good resources on their webpage. We used them a lot when they were on 9th Street in San Francisco but their new store is close to the freeway entrance nowhere and not worth making a trip to when trafic is busy. good paint though. They just had a pro show in their Daly City store with some good deals.


----------



## skyhook

I seached Pittsburg and there is a store closer than DE. :thumbsup:


----------



## gideond

Speaking of California paints. Why is it the company is out of MA and not CA anyway? Doesn't seem to have a whole lot to do with California.


----------



## Richard

rocco said:


> So tell me what you think about these two paints


DE-?
BM-like it


----------



## RCPainting

Must be a regional thing, I am in Utah and some of the paint and supplies I read about are non existent here (Wooster?) I worked in California for years, everyone used DE or Old Quaker. SW bought OQ but wont sell it in Utah. Go figure!


----------



## MakDeco

DE I think is west coast only? I think I saw it in AZ when I was their visting family, maybe it doesn't make it over the mountains!


----------



## Jethroe

*Dunn Edwards*

I would think that they would like to expand their horizons by catering to more states. Here is the states they offer services to!!!:shifty: http://www.dunnedwards.com/retail/content.asp?category=12


----------



## Richard

5 states nationwide? :laughing:


----------



## 4thGeneration

We had a kid from Ca come to work for us here in Florida. He always bragged about Frazee paints. I actually saw one quart here in a homeowners house when I started a repaint.


----------

